# central heating



## moebaj (Sep 30, 2015)

Does it get that cold in the algarve in the winter that central heating is needed? Most properties I am looking at states it has central heating.

Thanking you in anticipation


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

moebaj said:


> Does it get that cold in the algarve in the winter that central heating is needed? Most properties I am looking at states it has central heating.
> 
> Thanking you in anticipation


Yes, just as Mr. Google tells you.


----------



## thegypsyinme (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi,

Although marginally warmer than the Silver Coast, I believe the Algarve has it's fair share of cold weather. We are fortunate enough to have natural gas and had CH installed 2 yrs ago. But, we still went away for six weeks to get over the really chilly spell early this year. Some of the places with CH have big gas tanks in the area to supply a small estate, however we have heard that they are almost as expensive as individual gas cylinders. Find out if the areas you are looking at have a natural gas supply.


----------

